# Help! Should I get a 2nd Hav?



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

I need help! I'm conflicted about whether I should get a 2nd Hav to keep my Leyla company while I'm at work. She's alone about 8hrs a day and is pretty well-adjusted, but I feel so guilty! Can her being alone for that amount of time harm her psychologically? I would love to hear from all of you guys. Please help me make the right decision for Leyla. Thank you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I always had one dog at a time, till I wound up with 4 once (long story). After that I decided I'd never (if I was able) have only one again. Their lives were so much better, having each other. I, too, worried about leaving one alone while I worked. When there were two, it felt better.

However, only you can make the decision about what works for you life. Be honest with yourself about whether you're prepared to add that additional responsibility in your world. Whatever your choice, it will be the right one for you. In the end, go with your gut.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

My last dog was a rescued Doberman. While he loved loved loved people (especially all my girlfriends) he didn't care for other dogs. I don't think he ever learned to play with them. In that case, even though I work during the day the best thing I could do for him was to give him a one-dog household.

That said, I will have my two new Hav puppies in one week! They are littermate brothers (Tango and Cash). When I finally decided that I wanted to have a dog in my life again, my one hangup was that I was feeling guilty about leaving a dog home alone while I was working. 

My long winded answer? Most dogs probably get a huge benefit from having another dog buddy to be with when we have to be away making money for them.  Now that I have made the decision to have two, and have watched them be together, I couldn't imagine taking only one out of the litter.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

How old is your Leyla? We have had our second, Aries, for about a month now, Sonic was 10 months when we got her. I really think it has been amazing for him to have the constant companionship of Aries. It's a lot more work for you though, also remember no two dogs are a like. Sonic has the absolute perfect personality, loves everyone and everything and listens great, picks up training quickly and is very much my baby boy. Aries on the other hand is Miss Independent. She still loves people and animals but is a lot shyer about it and only listens when she wants. She's also very mouthy and bossy, or as a lot of people say she's very female. I love both my dogs very much am and glad we made the decision to get Aries. I also feel like our timing was pretty good, they both have adjusted very quickly and are the best of friends. 

You just have to evaluate your circumstances and Leyla's and determine if a second dog is right for you. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Leyla will be 10months old in another week. I try to imagine what having 2 Havs would be like but I can't. I also only had one child so there's nothing I can refer back to. Ahh!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

anaacosta said:


> Leyla will be 10months old in another week. I try to imagine what having 2 Havs would be like but I can't. I also only had one child so there's nothing I can refer back to. Ahh!


I totally relate to having only one child and not totally understanding how I'd divide my love between two dogs. I didn't think I could. And after getting Charlie I learned that I cannot divide my love. I love them both equally. My love just doubled. When I see Lucy I think she's my favorite, and then Charlie walks in the room and he's my favorite. It's a real cool experience to have two fur-children and finally know what it feels like to love two equally!

Now, to your question...I have asked myself why we decided to get another Hav. Lucy was just seven months old when we got Charlie who was just three months. The last two months have been crazy and a LOT of work. They are a lot more noisy and strew a lot more toys all over. I go outside twice as much and use twice as many poop bags. Food goes twice as quickly and Vet bills are astronomical! Two young puppies are VERY expensive when it comes to vet bills.

But there are twice as many kisses and smiles. Never a time when you can sit down by yourself without a dog in your lap soon, sometimes two dogs.

There have been times I have wondered if Lucy would have preferred to be an only child, she's such a princess. But when I watch her play and run around with Charlie I can tell she likes him.

Go for it if you're willing to put in the work. And after typing that I realize some of you told me the same thing a few months ago and I had no idea what you were really talking about. HA! If we knew where we were going, we'd probably never go there, but we'd never get where we are either.

Good night.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diann said:


> I totally relate to having only one child and not totally understanding how I'd divide my love between two dogs. I didn't think I could. And after getting Charlie I learned that I cannot divide my love. I love them both equally. My love just doubled. When I see Lucy I think she's my favorite, and then Charlie walks in the room and he's my favorite. It's a real cool experience to have two fur-children and finally know what it feels like to love two equally!
> 
> Now, to your question...I have asked myself why we decided to get another Hav. Lucy was just seven months old when we got Charlie who was just three months. The last two months have been crazy and a LOT of work. They are a lot more noisy and strew a lot more toys all over. I go outside twice as much and use twice as many poop bags. Food goes twice as quickly and Vet bills are astronomical! Two young puppies are VERY expensive when it comes to vet bills.
> 
> ...


What a perfect response!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The more dogs you have the more selective you need to be when you add another. I personally do not feel it is harder or that they are wanting in the love department, there are many pluses; When I board the they can be together, when I leave they can be together the benefits go on. It mostly depends on you and the commitment your willing to make. Puppies are often easier to bring into the family, an older dog has many benefits but really needs to be a good fit.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I am also considering getting another Hav. My Toby is 11 months old and although I am home all day, everyday, I think his life would be much more fun with a playmate. That means, of course, basically starting over. Toby is all housebroken, sleeps with us, and is a regular member of the household now...and then to start over with a 9-10 week puppy? Eikes!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

mamacjt said:


> That means, of course, basically starting over. Toby is all housebroken, sleeps with us, and is a regular member of the household now...and then to start over with a 9-10 week puppy? Eikes!


This is how we were with Sonic as well... And it is really starting all over again, Sonic even had an accident in the house the other day when he had been accident free for months and months. Sonic still sleeps with us too and Aries is crated beside the bed (we are having a really hard time housebreaking her). Sonic will always go over and check on her at night time before he settles down beside me. The good thing is the breeder had already done amazing getting Aries crate trained and she only whined a few minutes the first night. It does not seem to bother her at all that Sonic is in bed and she can't be yet.

But overall I think Sonic is much happier, more active and even slightly less dependent on me since we got Aries. He used to demand attention constantly in the evenings, whether tossing a toy or just snuggling to be petted. Now he runs around with Aries and then curls up in my lap to nap when he's tired. They even take turns on who gets the premium lap spot for naps. They are just too darned cute together.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I want another Hav too! But I already have two dogs so it's not in my future for now.... I have to say I'm so glad I have a dog for my Hav Jasmine to play with. He older brother, a lab, is an awesome babysitter! Jasmine loves him and entertains herself for hours crawling all over him and playing tug. It takes the pressure off me to be her playmate, which is good because I can only handle so much chase game! It is more work having two but I think with two Havs it would be easier because they are the same size and have similar exercise needs. (you can walk them together, for example).


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

What wonderful responses! Thank you so much for the help. I really think I'm going to wind up getting another. I'll keep you all posted!:decision:


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too! Now the question is should it be another boy or a girl! I LOVE the boy personality! We had only girls (not Havs but Bichon Frise) in the past and what a difference!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Deep breath (me), exhale....confess. I am sure I have hinted (OK - maybe whined would be a more accurate description) that the going has not been all that smooth around here since we brought a second Hav into the house. That is an understatement. At times, I have found it very difficult. Augie was an active little character for a few months, chewing zippers, cords, etc, but he was relatively easy to potty train and he had matured so much and gotten so easy by the time we got Finn, that I was quite taken aback by how difficult it was. I had been through this puppy business once, so how hard could a second one be - Right? Finn has been harder to potty train and has been far more mischievous. The two were at different energy levels as well, with Augie being 2.5 and mellowing somewhat, and for awhile Augie was taking quite a bit of abuse from Finn once Finn got to be a few months old, was getting bigger and could leap up to where Augie would go to escape, where I had to keep them separated much of the time.

My purpose in sharing this is certainly not to discourage anyone at all. I don't know if others out there have found bringing a second one in so difficult? And they just keep it to themselves and don't let on? I really haven't noticed much mention of that on the forum so I have thought that maybe I am the only one who has struggled to the point where there were days where I felt I was losing it and wanted to run away from home. I just wanted to say this so that if anyone does bring in a second Hav, and finds it much more difficult than they expected, you are not alone and to let you know that it does get better! On the other hand, you may wonder what I am talking about, that you don't find it a challenge at all. To that, I would say 'I am happy for you'! 

If anyone is considering a second one, I definitely think it is a good idea to get the second one before the age difference is as much as that of my two (2.5 years). I find my two playing much better together these days, and that Finn is no longer totally terrorizing Augie. That was another area of concern - what had I done to Augie's world by bringing in this Tasmanian devil that disrupted his life and would not leave him alone! Augie was my first little fur love, and I wondered if maybe I had ruined his life. And would I be able to love Finn as much, because he was making Augie's life a living hell. Augie has learned to better fend for and stand up for himself and put Finn in his place, and I see them becoming more equal. Ha - Augie will now steal the toy Finn is playing with and lay on it - not that he wants to play with it - it is just so Finn can't have it. Paybacks! 

And, yes, I love them both the same. Just like having kids. But, I tell you, as cute as puppies are, I am glad that the puppyhood thing is soon going to be behind me! :biggrin1:

So, there you have my take on the second Hav situation. I just want people to be aware that it could be much tougher than you think, for a time. Granted, I am no longer a 'spring chicken' and my energy level isn't what it once was. Yes, I am glad I have my Finn, as well as my Augie, and would not part with either one of them, but I would have added the second much sooner. As I mentioned in a previous thread a few months back, I would also have brought a puppy in during the winter, rather than the spring, when I did not have so many outside chores to tend to.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I come from the other side of the pond, where everything has always come in pairs (except for the husband, I only have one :biggrin1. 


I grew up with two dogs. ,
When it was time to have children, I was blessed with Twins (Identical Twins). 
After a few years, we got Bumi and honestly, I felt sorry for him from the start, that he had no buddy to play with during the day. Sooo, after a long wait we decided to get Toby (now 6 months) and is Fantastic. Yes, is double the work, bills, food, toys, poop and walks, but is also double the fun, kisses, RLH and the joy of seeing the two dogs wrestling in my livingroom is priceless! 

I say, Go for it!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe getting your second puppy from a breeder that tests temperament and matches the puppy to your first Hav and to your lifestyle is a great idea. I think it can make the process easier on everyone. (although we can always have surprises... )


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

If your dog is well adjusted now and she's happy, even though left alone during the day, maybe you should try some playdates with other dogs and other Havs to see how she does. 

I try to stimulate Sergio's little doggie mind by getting him a few dog games and puzzles, and rotating those each morning in his ex pen when I leave for work. "Hide a Squirrel," put some of his kibble in a rolling ball, etc.

I also hired someone to walk/play with him for 30 minutes in the afternoon. He met her at the groomer's last Saturday. She comes with treats, and she leaves a note for me. 

He probably is sleeping peacefully while I'm not there, in his little ex-pen condo, with food, water, and toys all to himself, thinking, "Now this is the life!!" 

I knew when I got Sergio at 2, that he was already living in the breeder's home with other Havs, and he needed some Sergio time without other dogs in the home.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I think as long as you are willing to put in the work that a new puppy requires it will be ok and work out great...I think my dogs really enjoy each others company when I am not here and to be honest I like getting a break from playing with them when they play with each other...maybe that's a little selfish on my part lol.

I think most of us forget how hard a new puppy actually is until we have one ..I got two only a week apart and it was really just as easy to housetrain one as two..yes expenses are obviously double...but when they were about 1.5 we added a third (a friend of my husbands could no longer keep her) she was only 16 weeks at the time and had basically had ZERO potty training efforts at that point....and even though mine were only 1.5 (they had been potty trained since about 7 months 100% reliable) it was really much much much more difficult than I remembered and then there was the teething and chewing and grabbing the ears of the other two and not letting go....so it was really chaotic around my house for a few months......now things have settled down they get along wonderfully and I couldn't imagine life w/out any of them! 

I think as long as you can afford it....are willing to put in all the work again it is a great idea!

Good luck...of course if you do get another one...we need pics!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

FWIW, I would not bring home a second puppy because you think your existing puppy needs a friend. Bring one home if YOU want it. Dogs adapt to our lifestyles - Halle LOVES it when I come home - we go for a walk, play until she's tired... we go to obed class once a week and conformation class once a week... I'm sure she'd love to have a hav friend at home with her, but I want to be sure that I can handle the grooming with ONE let alone two before I go there. Right now, in her puppy coat, she's easy to bathe and groom.... but I know it's going to be harder later!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I haven't read everyones posts but from what you are saying you have more of a bad feeling over leaving her alone than she does. What you need to remember about two is that the few hours you have a day with them take twice the work. I am having to spend over 6 hr a week just grooming. Now that they are blowing coat its more like 10 hours a week. Its harder to go for nice walks. You have eight paws to clean when they get muddie. I cant think of any other negative. Mine do love each other and they both love me the same in different ways. If you are like me the moment I started thinking about another there was no turning back I had the MHS


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

remember pictures when you get your 2nd


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Becky Chittenden said:


> remember pictures when you get your 2nd


ound:


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

argh---decisions decisions. What if I were to get an OLDER Hav...maybe 3 or 4?


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

anaacosta said:


> What wonderful responses! Thank you so much for the help. I really think I'm going to wind up getting another. I'll keep you all posted!:decision:


I far prefer having two to having one dog. Too bad I now can't afford to support more than one dog. That's the big reason I'm not going for a second dog.

It's true that having two is a lot more work than having one, at least for the first little while; then, too, if health problems develop, in later years, which, eventually, as dogs get really old, is likely to happen.

But the joys, if you choose with care, and let your current dog help select your next one (have them meet away from your place), are immense!

My tendency is, if my current dog is female, my second dog should be male, and if male, most likely, the second dog might be female. Often, though, two neutered males will get along very well together. I'm not so sure about females; who, in my experience, tend to be more independent (-looking, but not really) than males do. Males are typically Mama's Boys.

I'm thinking two Havanese, of course.

I'll be watching! If you have the resources, I hope you will get that second dog!

Fri, 23 Mar 2012 20:02:46 (PDT)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Getting the second was the best decision I made. Pixie is way more relaxed and much happier.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my kids and HUSBAND were JUST talking about a second one today, out of the blue... LOL it is a tough decision for sure!! We are all so happy and settled in and drama free at this point.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It will be more expensive (Vet care, Meds for flea and Heartworm, Kenneling and more of your time). Another Hav improved Dexter's picky appetite, Dexter got more exercise, I got more exercise, I got more time to play with grooming!

Having a puppy is exhausting! If you are willing to put in 1-1/2 years of potty training, training in general and you can afford it, then go for it.


----------

